# Cantilever sub enclosure build



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I wanted to do something I haven't seen done before, so here goes... A cantilever sub box! 

I have always been fascinated by the homes built like this











I haven't worked out all the details yet, but here is a very rough sketch I threw together. 










The most obvious problem is how to stabilize it... I am going to figure out how to put some legs and support on it where it won't be visible.

Here is the trunk it's going in.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

The sub will most likely be the Huchinson NDFEB 1-10"











OR the FI BTL Neo 12"


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

This is going to be good... I'm in!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

That's a neat idea!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

So with the port, is it better to do a round tube, or build a rectangular port (never made one of these myself before) into the box??

Also, does it make a difference which direction the port aims?? In the sketch I have it aimed down, but I could also aim it out of the drivers side of the box, which would be my preference...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

The Fi is out, it needs too big of a box... And I am considering the Hutchinson ETA 10", too, because I am having a hard time fitting the NDFEB 1-10".


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Another slightly more descriptive sketch...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I'll add some detail to the body of the box, by making it in separate panels, and then carpet and tuck them before assembly... The sideways L shaped panel gap will have a strip of aluminum bent and pushed in between them to sorta outline the box and bring more attention to the fact that it is cantilevered-ish.

The support on the hanging side will come from 2 aluminum legs that will be bolted to the body of the Jeep, but they won't be visible at first glance. 

The port will come out of the driver's side unless there is a technical reason why this is not good.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Alright, the subs gonna be the Hutchinson NDFEB 1-10" with the carbon fiber cone and dust cap upgrade.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

*HUGE THANKS to JCsAudio for all of this help answering my stupid questions and modeling this box to absolute perfection!!*

I'll post a sketch of the final box with specs and dimensions a little bit later...


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Good choice with the Hutchinson. Fi is overrated


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

ToNasty said:


> Good choice with the Hutchinson. Fi is overrated


Thanks. Fi's were too big to fit in the Jeep's trunk, too... The Hutchinson only needs a 1.0 cuft box.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

DavidRam said:


> Thanks. Fi's were too big to fit in the Jeep's trunk, too... The Hutchinson only needs a 1.0 cuft box.


Yup. I spoke with him about a 10. But they're just to deep. Hes going to get back to me about building me a custom sub though. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

^^^^^ David you need a city permit to use this sub!!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

diy.phil said:


> ^^^^^ David you need a city permit to use this sub!!


In terms of performance I think it will be similar to the Sundown Zv 10" I had in my old Wrangler, but in terms of looks it's much nicer.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

ToNasty said:


> Yup. I spoke with him about a 10. But they're just to deep. Hes going to get back to me about building me a custom sub though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I thought about some custom options, but I don't want to wait and I love how they look as is... Down4Sound stocks them and ship pretty quick, I emailed with Jonathan yesterday...


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

DavidRam said:


> Thanks. Fi's were too big to fit in the Jeep's trunk, too... The Hutchinson only needs a 1.0 cuft box.


holy crap that sub looks like it would take a 1.0 cube just in displacement. I have seen Hutchinson subs mentioned, but never really seen them. I heard they are pretty good but again no experience other than seeing a few posted here and there.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Jroo said:


> holy crap that sub looks like it would take a 1.0 cube just in displacement. I have seen Hutchinson subs mentioned, but never really seen them. I heard they are pretty good but again no experience other than seeing a few posted here and there.


Same here... We shall see! 

Hutchinson will do a custom finish, so I chose to do flat black in all of the areas that are shown in gloss black, in an effort to match the Mmats amps. So the finishes will be flat black, gloss carbon, red and polished metal on the hardware. Should look pretty bitchin!


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

In for creative weird stuff and a beautiful subwoofer . . . ?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Just fyi, to go custom on the finishes is +$116, so that puts this sub with all of the available extras at about $1,700... By far the most I've spent on a sub, it had better give me a really warm, fuzzy feeling inside! Lol


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

DavidRam said:


> Just fyi, to go custom on the finishes is +$116, so that puts this sub with all of the available extras at about $1,700... By far the most I've spent on a sub, it had better give me a really warm, fuzzy feeling inside! Lol


Holy crap, $1,700 for a subwoofer? I sure hope you at least build a box on par with the last one you built.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

gijoe said:


> Holy crap, $1,700 for a subwoofer? I sure hope you at least build a box on par with the last one you built.


I would have to build a box that did it justice, for sure... When I have the sub in my hands, I'll see what else it inspires me to do the box. 
Yeah, the price kinda snowballed from $1,249 plus this, plus that.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I am also toying with the idea of the cantilevered end having a plexiglass support that is visible, but being clear still gives the illusion of the end floating. This would also allow me to play with lighting effects in the plexiglass.


----------



## 209555 (May 3, 2019)

With what will you power that sub?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Gen5.7Max said:


> With what will you power that sub?


Mmats M2000.2. 2k @ 2 ohm.


----------



## 209555 (May 3, 2019)

HD4000.05 - MMATS Pro Audio


Competition use only! 1 x 4000 Watss RMS @ .5 Ω Class D Amplifier 10 - 275hz frequency response .5 ohm stable 4000 Watts RMS Competition Amplifiers New heatsink design! More power and reliability! Extreme engineering from extreme power! *No warranty on this model* This amplifier is...




www.mmatsproaudio.com


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Gen5.7Max said:


> HD4000.05 - MMATS Pro Audio
> 
> 
> Competition use only! 1 x 4000 Watss RMS @ .5 Ω Class D Amplifier 10 - 275hz frequency response .5 ohm stable 4000 Watts RMS Competition Amplifiers New heatsink design! More power and reliability! Extreme engineering from extreme power! *No warranty on this model* This amplifier is...
> ...



The M2000.2 dynos at 2,300 rms... Plenty for me in a 2 door Jeep!


----------



## 209555 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

DavidRam said:


> The M2000.2 dynos at 2,300 rms... Plenty for me in a 2 door Jeep!


This is ludicrous speed to 11!! Should be freaking art and loud at same time ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

The awesome guys at Hutchinson are getting the powder coating info from Mmats, so they can match the sub to the amps! Hell yeah!


----------



## 209555 (May 3, 2019)

DavidRam said:


> The awesome guys at Hutchinson are getting the powder coating info from Mmats, so they can match the sub to the amps! Hell yeah!


$1700? What kind of diamonds are they setting in the dust cap?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Gen5.7Max said:


> $1700? What kind of diamonds are they setting in the dust cap?


I know. Don't remind me. Base price is $1,249, but between the carbon fiber dust cap and cone, and the custom powder coat it added up!


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Gen5.7Max said:


> $1700? What kind of diamonds are they setting in the dust cap?


Custom subs arent cheap. I'm actually ordering a ETA 8 to play with 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 209555 (May 3, 2019)

I thought $850 for my Fi BTL NEO was a lot. I guess I've been out of the game longer than I thought!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, I haven't been IN the game long enough to know that I might be nuts for spending that much on a sub! Lol

Actually, I am at a place with this build were I settled on a much cheaper vehicle than I had planned on getting, so I am not going to put a cap on the aftermarket (audio, lift, wheels, etc..) that gets done to it... See! I justified it again!


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

That Sub is no punk for sure and the money will come and go, and you can spend that at a Vegas strip clip just for vip so for a sub that’ll match the amps and housed in plexi it’ll need it’s own stage and pole for sure. Too much? Ok I’m still Looking forward to seeing the build...


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

What is the ETA on the new sub David? I’d like to see how this box comes out. Please make sure you got the sub displacement right as it does look like a lot more than your typical 10”.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Basshertz1 said:


> That Sub is no punk for sure and the money will come and go, and you can spend that at a Vegas strip clip just for vip so for a sub that’ll match the amps and housed in plexi it’ll need it’s own stage and pole for sure. Too much? Ok I’m still Looking forward to seeing the build...


Hmmmm, a nice shiny pole?! Maybe... Lol


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

JCsAudio said:


> What is the ETA on the new sub David? I’d like to see how this box comes out. Please make sure you got the sub displacement right as it does look like a lot more than your typical 10”.


I'm not sure on the ETA... I am going to get most of the other parts of the install done first, before the enclosure, though. Once I get the sub in my hands, I'll double check everything with you. I wish I had more time...


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Of course nothing but the best, that sub is a beast and I can only imagine how it will get down in a 2dr Jeep. I did a simple system in a 4dr Jeep a few years ago and used a JL W1 10” on a JL 500/1 sealed and it sounded great but your definitely stepping up to the plate with the equipment your planning to use. I am looking forward to the build.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

DavidRam said:


> I know. Don't remind me. Base price is $1,249, but between the carbon fiber dust cap and cone, and the custom powder coat it added up!


Holy crap, I have to hear in person what a 1700 dollar 10" sub sounds like.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

I think we scared him away... 
ok where's David?!!


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

diy.phil said:


> I think we scared him away...
> ok where's David?!!


He hangs out at CarAudioJunkies now.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm still here!! Haven't got anything exciting to update with, though... Working my ass off and all kinds of other stress...


----------

